# NSFW: The Big Bad Wolf



## Fernin (Oct 25, 2011)

Work safe... Well, sorta.

My husband ran across with earlier today, and it's just too.. Well, too everything, not to share. XD Be warned, eyebleach may be nessesary.

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=65069


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: The Big Bad Wolf*

Shunted to Lynx Plox: No thread body or discussion in OP, or perhaps even possible.


----------



## Ley (Oct 26, 2011)

I..

... I...

I am 12 what is this


----------



## Xenke (Oct 26, 2011)

This is my fetish.


----------



## Ames (Oct 26, 2011)

Uh...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't even bother playing the video.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 26, 2011)

What the shit?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not watching that. Can anyone tell me what happened?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 26, 2011)

Gathered my courage, clicked the link, saw the still image of the video, ran away..


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2011)

Well that was...utterly pointless, thank you


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm not watching that. Can anyone tell me what happened?



Instead of genitalia, people have entire heads. Sex is those heads snogging.

The entire thing is weird and NSFL


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 26, 2011)

What is this, I don't even.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2011)

Odd. Not scarring just bizzare.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2011)

....


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 28, 2011)

At least it was a creative idea and they put a lot of effort into it?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

Well. 

. . . Well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This is my fetish.


Your Wolfu?????


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 28, 2011)

Truely visionary and revolutionary. It's as if someone combined Night at the Roxbury with Biodome.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, that's a good way to get your music exposed ._.


----------



## Namba (Oct 30, 2011)

As soon as I saw the heads where the genitals shoulda been, I hit "back." O.O


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

I... I... WTF was THAT ._.
I mean I KNOW WTF that was, but geez...
Didn't know whether to laugh or just stare at it like it was some sort of train wreck ._.


----------

